# 1948-N Ford Pedal tractor available NEW!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a cataolg that is selling the 1948-N Ford pedal tractor new for $149.97 plus shipping.

http://shop2.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=64530


----------



## bafarm17 (Apr 9, 2004)

*8N Pedal Tractor*

Hi Joe,


Here is my son's, We bought it from Value-Built ( Central Tractor)


Don


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He looks like a real happy kid! How wonderful it is sometimes to see the holidays through their innocent eyes.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know I thought this would have been more popular with the "n" guys. I posted a thread on this back on 2/28/04 and only got one response.
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2330


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I missed that one Sixer. 

Maybe next year for my little girl.  She already has a small battery powerd tractor, she begs her Mom to get for her when ever I am out on mine   Guess I am training her well huh?


----------

